# New Outback *2006 25rss*



## Rescue1 (Mar 5, 2006)

HI All !!!

First I would like to thank all of you!!! I have been viewing this site for sometime and the wealth of information helped me decide on the purchase of my new TT.
I purchased it at a RV show at the end of the season last year and was able to get in one close to home madien voyage before winterizing it. Now with spring approaching I really got the camping bug. Again thanks !!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rescue1 said:


> HI All !!!
> 
> First I would like to thank all of you!!! I have been viewing this site for sometime and the wealth of information helped me decide on the purchase of my new TT.
> I purchased it at a RV show at the end of the season last year and was able to get in one close to home madien voyage before winterizing it. Now with spring approaching I really got the camping bug. Again thanks !!!
> ...


Welcome!!! To YOU and to another RSS!!! Where are you from? Tell us about your family, camping experience, all those little things that you might want 3000 web-surfing strangers to know about you
















Post often / camp more!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Rescue1, Welcome to the Outbackers.com family, from the other RSS!!!







action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rescue1....Congrats on the Outback and for your first posting on this forum. Now that you've got the hang of it....post away!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Rescue1 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25 RSS
Don't forget to check out the Rally Section
Glad to see another East Coaster









Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rerscue1,

Welcome and congrats on the Outback.

Let us hear from you often.

Enjoy the upcoming season.

Mark


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome and hope you have many wonderful trips in your "New Outback".

action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats and welcome aboard. action


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Excellent choice! I know you will enjoy the Outback 25 --We have...and welcome!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the 25!! I really like that model and if/when I move up from the 21, a new 25 has my name on it









Have fun!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the site.

Enjoy the 25RSS.

We have since April 2003..

action

Ralph


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rescue1








*congrats on the new 25rss *









and welcome aboard action

darrel


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations, and welcome. You will find friendly, helpful people here. We too have the 25rss, and can't wait to take it out.

action

Rita


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Rescue1!* action

And congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums Rescue1, great choice in campers too, we love ours and cannot wait for a new season as well! Post away, these guys and gals are great!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Rescue1, congrads on the new Outback. It is great to see another east coaster on the site. Make sure you check out the rally treads, we have a couple going down on the east coast this year.

From your screen name I would guess that you are a firefighter?

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another one from NJ









Welcome and find the topic "Whats in a name" and fill us in on your reason for Rescue1.

Where in NJ? I am in Midland Park in Bergen County.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

rescue1,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny Lots of us can't hardly wait to get started this season either. Post often, and Happy Camping


----------

